# RIP Reina.



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My last female Reina died yesterday of old age. I had her for almost 3.5 years. RIP Reina. You'll be missed.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. V_V


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry drama.sip


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, DQ. SIP Reina.


----------

